# Exclusive Alan Gilbert/NY Phil CD



## Bard (Aug 28, 2009)

http://nyphil.org/support/friends_freeCD.cfm

Does anyone have this? Does anyone know where I could possibly purchase/download a copy (new or used, doesn't matter)? I'm quite interested in this recording.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

It's probably not available for purchase/download ... as the website states:

"Not for sale in stores, catalogs, or on websites, this limited-edition CD has just been produced and is only available as a gift to our valued donors to thank them for their generosity."

The perception is, that if there _were_ versions of this available for download, they would be in violation of copyright laws. Pony up - pay the membership whatever - the monies paid are helping to promote Classical music, which is primarily what we are all about .


----------



## Bard (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you for your response, Krummhorn. However, I was not looking to illegally download the CD, or anything of the sort, but to purchase an unwanted copy from someone who supports the Philharmonic. I was just wondering if there's any way to buy one, from an individual, rather than donating $150.


----------

